# AM A NEW MEMBER SEEKING ADVISE IN IVF & EGG DONOR..



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

Hello, new to writing online.
I’ve been reading for months on ivf.... but still confused about deciding what to do.... 
Am 44 years old, four children already.  Very Abusive ex   – so decided on sterilization.
Now have brilliant 29 yr old husband...married for 7 years – he has no children.
We thought we’d try for IVF, but  my eggs too old (maybe?).... so want to do ivf with egg donor.
Don’t know whether  to go abroad or uk.... mainly because we have no money so we’d have to save for it...
My  18 year old daughter  says she can be donor --- but i don’t know the rules for this.
Also, today we found out my husband has only 5% good sperm....  
Can anyone advise me, please -- thankyou


----------



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

ALSO, AM I IN THE RIGHT TOPIC/AREA to be asking for advise thankyou


----------



## Wendat (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi there
My wife (age 42) and I have just been through egg donation (in Canada) after three failed IVFs in the UK. It's a really big and complex thing with all sorts of decisions to make, and if you are thinking about using a "known donor" then that brings its own issues. We found two really good resources to start with: the website of the Donor Conception Network which is at 
http://www.donor-conception-network.org
and an American book called "Having Your Baby Through Egg Donation" by Ellen Glazer and Evelina Sterling.

The DCN run really good short courses for couples thinking about egg donation. I have no connection with them, and I am not sure I agree with their line on everything, but they are certainly the best place for getting information and meeting other people in a similar situation. Look for "Preparation for DC Parenthood Workshops" on the website.

The course and the book really helped us get our head around the options and the issues to think about.

Hope that helps a bit. Good luck with everything.

Nick

post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks.   
am going to go to the website now and start reading (and learning).....need to decide which way to go...... have also written to a clinic in hungary called kaali to find out what treatment we would need...
and how much they charge...


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Like Nick has said, there are issues with using a known donor, especially your own daughter, she is very young herself and hasn't had children of her own. This is just my opinion but it is something that you'd have to consider VERY carefully. Have a look at the links below  They should help answer lots of questions...
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Treatment Outside The UK ~ *  CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## oakie (Jul 21, 2010)

I am 45 and had sperm/egg donation in Greece.
Doners are early 20's, English, Eukranian, Polish, Greek. You choose Hair colour, eyes, height etc.
They match you with your baby photos, toddler, teen and now photos.
Sucess rate is 75 % compared to uk which is 25%.
Waiting list for egg is aprox 6 weeks.
I am now a very happy 14 weeks pregnant !


----------



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

THANKYOU THANKYOU!!!

CERI: thankyou for your opinion....i think the same as you --- my daughter is too young!!!  she offered..... but i am looking at other alternatives. Also, thanks for all the advise - loadz to read!!

OAKI: thankyou for your advise... i hadnt considered greece... which clinic in greece did you go to...?


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Send me a message if you need any help


----------



## Kettle Chips (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi, 

Just a quickie but I would recommend Serum clinic in Athens, Greece.    Brilliant clinician called Penny and lovely staff/clinic - very thorough with personal attention.  I can't recommend highly enough.    Success rates with DE are around 70% depending on your own personal circumstances and what they find in investigations.    

There are several threads devoted to Serum in the Greece section - take a look.  The girls are all lovely and I'm sure would help you with any queries if you're interested.    The cost for DE IVF is 5,000 euros (plus a little more for support meds - say 200 euros).  

I personally decided non known donor was the preferred route but that is highly personal - not sure about the ethics in relation to your daughter...

Good luck !


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Here is the board for Greece  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0


----------



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

thankyou - i do prefer unknown donor..... but i do think it was lovely for my daughter to offer!!!

am so happy that i can actually write about my problem....

ceri: am going straight to the board for greece.

sparks73: i am going to write to Serum!!!

THANKYOU


----------



## oakie (Jul 21, 2010)

Yep I went to serum in Athens. Penny and all staff r lovely and speak English, Sharon who is English cried wiv me wiv joy after baby was implanted.
The uk contact is ruth her mail is [email protected] think she organises for the Spain clinic as well as serum.  I spent about 1 1/2 hours talking to her before I made my decision.
Including flights, two days stay, egg and sperm, think it came to about £5200.
Was told sucess 60 to 70 but when I got out their is now 75percent.
X


----------



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

*thankyou oakie ---- wil l write to her now!!! *


----------



## savalosuk (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry, oakie - i meant to write ' i will' but a smiley got in the way  
i have written to ruth at serum   hope i get a reply... thankyou everyone for all your advise..


----------

